# Tinder and dating apps in general. The thread people actually care about



## californiadreamin (Nov 22, 2021)

fuck your  e-celebs, lets complain about not being able to have sex or a partner despite it being our privilege as a human. So far i only got on meaningless dates that lead nowhere, not tall enough for one night stands. what about you


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 22, 2021)

I used dating apps effectively before they went to shit and were all owned by jews. I've used them only a little bit after and it was all time-wasting. There is no substitute to the twin pillars on just having the courage to hit on someone and developing social capital in whatever spaces to attract girls. Right now dating apps are like buying bitcoin; you can still get something out of it, but the time of easy fishing is gone.

Just make mistakes and learn from them. Worst thing you could do is to never flirt/hit on women you like. Second worst thing is to not make that process fun (for everyone involved).

Apps are probably one of the worst newbietraps there are right now.


----------



## ash9990 (Nov 22, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> I used dating apps effectively before they went to shit and were all owned by jews. I've used them only a little bit after and it was all time-wasting. There is no substitute to the twin pillars on just having the courage to hit on someone and developing social capital in whatever spaces to attract girls. Right now dating apps are like buying bitcoin; you can still get something out of it, but the time of easy fishing is gone.
> 
> Just make mistakes and learn from them. *Worst thing you could do is to never flirt/hit on women you like. *Second worst thing is to not make that process fun (for everyone involved).
> 
> Apps are probably one of the worst newbietraps there are right now.


The best thing men and women can do is to not watch and listen to retarded PUA's. The only way to find someone is to drop the ego and be a normal person. Normal people show interest in the person they like, you know, how we've done it for the past 100,000 years. The bullshit people pull today because they heard it works somewhere is the reason why 90% of men and women can't develop healthy relationships. While you pull that shit, that girl is watching some bitch on youtube saying "if he does this, then do this".  The internet is not real life.


----------



## Deadwaste (Nov 22, 2021)

i want to fuck a latina


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 22, 2021)

ash9990 said:


> The best thing men and women can do is to not watch and listen to exceptional PUA's. The only way to find someone is to drop the ego and be a normal person. Normal people show interest in the person they like, you know, how we've done it for the past 100,000 years. The bullshit people pull today because they heard it works somewhere is the reason why 90% of men and women can't develop healthy relationships. The internet is not real life.


Good advice for women, not good advice for men. Maybe I need to reread the study, but I'm pretty sure in the long human history, roughly 80% of women procreated and roughly 40% of men did. This was changed somewhat by marriage, especially when also enforced by a religious institution. But that is evaporating and we're starting to act more like the chimps we are.

If you don't have success already, you need to take risks and try new things, or you deserve to get the same results as you do. Besides pickup lines have been a thing forever and they too are just a thing people hear that worked, long before the internet, when they don't really do, or at least, not in my experience.

Also, the internet is real life; there's just 2 computers and a couple of routers in between the people.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Nov 22, 2021)

ash9990 said:


> The best thing men and women can do is to not watch and listen to exceptional PUA's. The only way to find someone is to drop the ego and be a normal person. Normal people show interest in the person they like, you know, how we've done it for the past 100,000 years. The bullshit people pull today because they heard it works somewhere is the reason why 90% of men and women can't develop healthy relationships. While you pull that shit, that girl is watching some bitch on youtube saying "if he does this, then do this".  The internet is not real life.


"normal people show interest in the person they like" in current year that means something between a quarter and half of men will never be shown any interest by any woman throughout their entire life, so recommending people to rely on this is just bad advice


----------



## HullDown (Nov 22, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> "normal people show interest in the person they like" in current year that means something between a quarter and half of men will never be shown any interest by any woman throughout their entire life, so recommending people to rely on this is just bad advice



If you never encounter someone displaying interest in you, it's infinitely better to work on making your life better for yourself as a single person than it is to buy snake oil from random "women experts" online. Same amount of effort, but you will be ten times happier looking for hobbies you are interested in, fashion you feel confident in wearing, and work skills that result in a job you like rather than weird techniques and exercises that some rando made up to sell kindle books. And you'll still be single either way, so might as well, lol.


----------



## Coolio55 (Nov 22, 2021)

Is this thread for dating sites as well or just dating apps? I think one that includes both would be more interesting.
I've never used a dating app because I value my time and dignity but I DO like to backseat drive when someone else is using one.


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Nov 22, 2021)

It doesn't matter where I travel to, be it in a huge east coast city or a small yee-haw town in the middle of nowhere USA, the results are the same for women on Tinder:

Filtered photos out the ass
"Live, laugh, love!"
"No hookups!" -- despite the sexually-suggestive photos
Obsession with dogs
"I'm 5'2'', but you need to be at least 6'4''"
Fat coal-burning single moms
The same dogshit taste in normie music like Drake, Taylor Swift, or Cardi B
References to The Office
"I love to travel" -- or some configuration of a bunch of flag emojis
Photos of themselves wearing sunglasses
It's all so damn tiresome


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Nov 22, 2021)

The drop in quality is bad. In the early days of Tinder, you could easily get matches and at least one date a week.

It's not just the attitude of women, though most people have caught on and no longer rely on Tinder to get dates. 

Part of the reason is the way Tinder has been trying to jew out. You want more than 10 matches? Pay! Super likes are no longer free/1 per day, it's all paid. A lot of extra features and boosts? Pay! Not sure if it's different for women, but I hear these scumbags use these tactics too.

Competition is even worse. The alternatives to Tinder are hilarious. From free-to-match-pay-to-text to straight up pay to register. Sure I'd like to pay 59$ a month to browse the 10 people. I'm sure you will let me cancel!

Remember that, since they are apps, their goal is to keep users hooked/retention, and not to find you a date.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 22, 2021)

HullDown said:


> If you never encounter someone displaying interest in you, it's infinitely better to work on making your life better for yourself as a single person than it is to buy snake oil from random "women experts" online


How is this not just your own flavor of women expertise, that you're giving online?

Everybody who gives some form advice in this thread can be put on that level.


----------



## Weed Eater (Nov 22, 2021)

Even as a woman everyone knows Tinder/dating apps in general suck ass. Despite them sucking ass, I still ended up finding a good partner who I can say "niggerfaggot" with. Quite literally, "being myself" is the best choice one could make, it was the best choice my fiance made. I'm 5 years in, what's your excuses?


----------



## HullDown (Nov 22, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> How is this not just your own flavor of women expertise, that you're giving online?
> 
> Everybody who gives some form advice in this thread can be put on that level.



I mean, it's not a flavor of women expertise because it's literally a sentence about men. 
 "Men are better off focusing on being happy and accomplished for themselves than put time and effort into techniques invented by other men for profit" is not a sentence where women is the subject.


----------



## ash9990 (Nov 22, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Good advice for women, not good advice for men. Maybe I need to reread the study, but I'm pretty sure in the long human history, roughly 80% of women procreated and roughly 40% of men did. This was changed somewhat by marriage, especially when also enforced by a religious institution. But that is evaporating and we're starting to act more like the chimps we are.
> 
> If you don't have success already, you need to take risks and try new things, or you deserve to get the same results as you do. Besides pickup lines have been a thing forever and they too are just a thing people hear that worked, long before the internet, when they don't really do, or at least, not in my experience.
> 
> Also, the internet is real life; there's just 2 computers and a couple of routers in between the people.


PUAs profit off of keeping you single. Sure, there are basic advice that are universal and have been passed down from generation to generation, but saying you shouldn't show interest in a person you genuinely like must be satire. How do you fall for this shit?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 22, 2021)

ash9990 said:


> PUAs profit off of keeping you single. Sure, there are basic advice that are universal and have been passed down from generation to generation, but saying you shouldn't show interest in a person you genuinely like must be satire. How do you fall for this shit?


I'm not telling people to watch every pua, I'm saying that it's mostly just a label that gets slapped on people that are disliked, much like nazi, commie, simp, thot etcetera. It really doesn't say much about the quality of advice. 

Whether someone makes money off of it or not is equally irrelevant as good and bad advice can come from any place.

My first post was saying that men should do two things, and one of these is to have the courage to flirt and persue. When you say men should go for those who show interest in them, you're giving advice to narrow the pool. 

And it's bad advice for those who need the advice, because the guys that get female interest without effort don't need any advice in the first place.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Nov 22, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> And it's bad advice for those who need the advice, because the guys that get female interest without effort don't need any advice in the first place.


yep that's exactly the reason why all this "just be yourself lol" advice just gets mocked and thrown out by default. if that was a viable approach then we wouldn't be having this conversation because nobody would be lonely in the first place.


----------



## Nikes_JustDoIt (Nov 22, 2021)

I get people to use dating apps like (Tinder, Bumble, Grindr, Ect) to get an easy hookup( a cheap trill with sex).  But do people believe it can form a long-lasting relationship with it, or is it the carrot on the stick to keep using the app/buying premium to find their partner?
I also feel bad for women on dating apps because they deal with sex objects and get attention from ugly men or Tims.


----------



## Grub (Nov 22, 2021)

HullDown said:


> I mean, it's not a flavor of women expertise because it's literally a sentence about men.
> "Men are better off focusing on being happy and accomplished for themselves than put time and effort into techniques invented by other men for profit" is not a sentence where women is the subject.


Some people will just make any excuse so they don't have to try or better themselves.


----------



## Big Ruski (Nov 22, 2021)

I've gotten ghosted more times then an episode of Danny Phantom lol. Pretty much stopped using dating apps after that. Is it really so hard to tell ppl your not coming ahead of time? Geez Louise.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 22, 2021)

Grub said:


> Some people will just make any excuse so they don't have to try or better themselves.



I guess I've just talked to plenty of guys that do genuinely try to better themselves but don't allocate any time or energy to also have the balls to go after a girl a bit, or that think they have to be some finished product before they start dating (fucking).

You just need to do both. That seems the best strategy to maximize chances.


----------



## Grub (Nov 22, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> I guess I've just talked to plenty of guys that do genuinely try to better themselves but don't allocate any time or energy to also have the balls to go after a girl a bit, or that think they have to be some finished product before they start dating (fucking).
> 
> You just need to do both. That seems the best strategy to maximize chances.


I agree with you. Bettering yourself alone isn't going to guarantee you a girlfriend or sex and honestly shouldn't be the reason you try and improve yourself. You do need to be able to approach a girl and carry on a conversation and yeah, have the balls to ask her out or show your interest in a non-spergy way.

But, there's a lot of people out there who don't actually recognize, they problem is them, the way they are, the way they live. If you don't have a job, or some minimum wage job, you can't drive, you have no skills, live with your parents, spend all day playing vidya or doing other childish things, are fat, lazy and unmotivated and don't even see a problem then chances are no matter how forward you are, you're not going to be able to maintain a relationship.


----------



## Hoi Polloi (Nov 22, 2021)

I made an account on OkCupid because I thought I had to to get the results of one of those "what kind of sandwich are you" type quizzes when I too young to be on the internet. The page had barely loaded and I already had a message from some degenerate asking me to join them for a threesome, and I haven't tried online dating since.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 22, 2021)

I will never use a dating app, at least for the foreseeable future because the only ones for my age group seem solely for hookups. 

One of my friends gave Tinder a shot and all she got was creepy sexual messages before any other topic, and when she finally found someone interesting, he ghosted her the day of the date when she implied she was on her period (which was true). Now what does that imply?


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Nov 22, 2021)

Tinder at this point is a booty call app, and little else.


----------



## General Tug Boat (Nov 22, 2021)

The apps are broken beyond repair.  On occasion you can get a good match, but it's sort of like pulling a DSP and looking for Hulk Hogan pulls.   If anything Tinder resembles any other gotcha app and the aspect that you have to pay to use their shit app that has nothing but bots is ridiculous.  If the apps where better moderated for authentication purposes, then it would be a bit better to use.   I tried it out briefly just to see what the hype was about and was a monumental waste of energy.   The app mainly at this stage is just bots, camwhores, and fat chicks with unrealistic expectations.   As well it's just a hook up app at this stage, to try to find an actual partner is something that is very fucking rare.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 22, 2021)

Grub said:


> But, there's a lot of people out there who don't actually recognize, they problem is them, the way they are, the way they live. If you don't have a job, or some minimum wage job, you can't drive, you have no skills, live with your parents, spend all day playing vidya or doing other childish things, are fat, lazy and unmotivated and don't even see a problem then chances are no matter how forward you are, you're not going to be able to maintain a relationship.


I don't think the bar is that high tbh. There are plenty of bums that land a girl. It narrows the pool, so its better to work on yourself if you want to maximize your chances.

Besides, there aren't many guys who's problem is getting into a relationship. For 80% of the girls, if you can get them to sleep with you, you can get them to relationship with you. And they'll actually put up with quite a bit.

The problem is usually the other hurdle; to get sex and it's usually the one that if it remains unfulfilled makes men unhappier than the other one.

Besides we have an entire culture trying to tell men to work hard and such so I'm very much doubting that many don't "know" what you're saying. I also kust think it isn't true. It didn't seem to be in the earlier parts of adulthood for me when I didn't have any of my shit together.

I've had girls strategize how to get my place cleaned up and I say this with equal measures pride and embarrassment. Girls aren't robots that scan your life for achievements, they just want someone that they think is cooler than them and that they can blink slow when sitting next to him.

Of course women that are mostly interested in using you exist, but you don't have to deal with that if your life is a mess. It's one of the perks I miss sometimes. Before I got into something serious anyways.

Now that I think about it, dating advice is hard to make useful anyways, since it's like medical science without double blind tests. Since everybody really is different genetically qnd responds to medicine differently, that's probably also true for what people want from their romantic life.


----------



## MysticLord (Nov 22, 2021)

Bear in mind that I'm an oldfag and this advice may not be relevant.

Rule 0. Do not take advice from someone who has an incentive to lie to you.


Spoiler



Seems self-evident to me, but don't take "advice" from someone who is your competition. Women do this - they listen to their "bestie" or roommate, who  tells then to dump some guy. Then a week later the friend is chatting with that guy. But men do it too, but it's usually in the context of cheating and stealing girlfriends. No one is perfect.



Rule 1. Go outside and talk to people.


Spoiler



Think of socializing as a rock polisher, and people as rocks. They become pretty by brushing up against each other and rubbing off one another's rough edges.

If you don't have any friends, then get a job or volunteer at a soup kitchen or homeless shelter. Bums have nothing to do all day but chat, and they survive by knowing how to talk to people to get things from them, so you could learn something from them. Doesn't matter if you're a sperg, they'll want to talk to you and it will be your job to talk to them, just don't give them anything and keep up emotional barriers. Keeping your head on straight as you witness their shenanigans will make talking to women seem easy.

If you already have basic social skills and friends, get a job in sales. The pressure to sell and learning from other salesmen will make you a new man.

If you can't talk to people, then nothing else in this thread will help you. If your hygiene is clothing is so strange that people shy away from you, learn how to clean yourself and your surroundings and figure out how to dress yourself by studying what other people do and test things out yourself.



Rule 2. Find guys you get along with, and do things in public.


Spoiler



Romantically inexperienced women, when in groups, circle the wagons and shoot down guys who approach them. That's why you need friends, so you can approach them as a group. Somehow it's less threatening to women.

Another thing you can do is go in a public space and do something as a group, like play poker, drinking games, play volleyball, or whatever. You want to make a non-threatening spectacle and encourage people to watch and get involved. Then when it's over, go out for something to eat and invite the spectators to tag along.

A second group outing could be the beach, with a barbecue; or you could go to a fair and bond with the girls over scary rides. Basically do what people did in the past that worked.



Rule 3. Get fit - either get very buff, or learn some form of self defense.


Spoiler



A woman already has a pussy, she doesn't need another one. She wants someone who can protect her and make her feel safe, while also being masculine. The distance and strangeness of masulinity is alluring to very feminine women, and after a few years of training and getting punched in the face (or rolling around on a mat) women will sense the difference. Knowing that you can beat the crap out of someone also gives you a deep sense of calmness. Once you have this confidence you will feel like a weight has dropped off your shoulders.

 Either spend your free time working out and getting huge and strong, or take up running, calisthenics, and some sort of contact sport or martial art. Rugby, football, boxing, judo, bjj, muay thai, kickboxing, and wresting are all great choices, but whatever you choose it must have sparring to be effective.

If you do take up a martial art, first learn footwork, mobility, and defense (always keep your hands up). Then basic strikes, throws, or joint manipulations. Practice those, and beat up a speedbag until you can't lift your arms. Trade off sparring with pads and mitts with a friend. Do not do heavy sparring more than a few times a year at most, unless you're actually training to be a MMA fighter or something, an I definitely do not recommend you get a bunch of concussions to get laid.

Getting really good at violence is the best strategy for guys that look weird, tend to attract bullies, are short, are thin, or are discriminated against for their ethnicity. It really doesn't matter how tall and white a guy is if you - and Asian manlet - can pin him to the ground and pull on his arms and legs until he cries and pisses himself. There is hope for everyone, though you may need to use a different method to get the same results.

Bear in mind that I'm about 30 lbs overweight and struggling, but nonetheless I'm still trying though I have to be very cautious about what I do to avoid further injury.



Rule 4. Don't lie, and don't listen to PUA bullshit.


Spoiler



PUA tricks are like makeup and push-up bras for men - they're false advertising. While they can give you a short term advantage, and their advice to be more self-interested and less of a pushover is always good, they take it to an unhealthy extreme.

If you put on airs and act like some sort of psycho drug dealer in public, you'll attract women who like that sort of thing and push away the sort that don't. If that's really who you are and you like trashy women, then that's fine I guess. But if you're actually a sensitive, bookish kid then as soon as you drop the facade the women who thought you were their perfect guy will be pissed, and they'll burn you socially as revenge... plus the dorky girls who you would have pulled relatively easily as a artistic type will have long since written you off.

If you think long term, then you want someone maximally compatible with you. That means you want someone with whom your love feels effortless, and for whom the attraction is mutual. No one can keep up a facade forever, so improve yourself and try to be yourself as hard as possible, if that makes sense.



Back on topic, I only ever used OKCupid years ago and there was a visible decline in quality when I stopped using it - from about 2012 to 2017. From a cursory internet search, they all look exactly the same, and like a scam.


----------



## Grub (Nov 22, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> I don't think the bar is that high tbh. There are plenty of bums that land a girl.


Yeah, sure, they tend to be fairly low quality women though from what I've seen. I mean I guess if you have zero standards.



Lemmingwise said:


> The problem is usually the other hurdle; to get sex and it's usually the one that if it remains unfulfilled makes men unhappier than the other one.


Finding a girl willing to have sex really isn't that hard, finding a girl that's not also fucking half the neighborhood as well requires a bit more effort. Again, depends on your standards I suppose.




Lemmingwise said:


> It didn't seem to be in the earlier parts of adulthood for me when I didn't have any of my shit together.


That's the thing though, when you get older, unless you're still going after girls in their 20's or something, the expectations go up, again, depending on your standards.


Lemmingwise said:


> Besides we have an entire culture trying to tell men to work hard and such so I'm very much doubting that many don't "know" what you're saying. I also kust think it isn't true


The entire incel bullshit is literally men who believe their entitled to women despite being entirely unappealing and useless in life.



Lemmingwise said:


> Of course women that are mostly interested in using you exist, but you don't have to deal with that if your life is a mess


You'd be surprised, all you need to do is find a girl who's life is even more of a mess than yours. 


Lemmingwise said:


> Now that I think about it, dating advice is hard to make useful anyways, since it's like medical science without double blind tests. Since everybody really is different genetically qnd responds to medicine differently, that's probably also true for what people want from their romantic life.


I agree with this. Most dating advice is either common sense or not applicable generally.


----------



## Ingmar Aspergman (Nov 22, 2021)

give me your Puzzle Pieces because I once paid for a month of Tinder Plus


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 22, 2021)

Grub said:


> The entire incel bullshit is literally men who believe their entitled to women despite being entirely unappealing and useless in life.


I think this is buying a media narrative without understanding what's really going on. I laid it out in my first post. 80% of women procreate, 40% of men. If all men get their act together, there would still be incels, because it is a zero sum game. When people aren't socially enforced towards marriages as they were in the past, then we revert to our personal base desires.

Women will put up with a less attractive male, if it's socially valued/enforced. Just as today they are pumping breastmilk in their business toilets as that is the socially valued female life. But if there isn't, then a significant number rather kinda share a guy on the dream that she might land him, then waste time on a loser. If all guys get their act together, then the bar for not being a loser is just higher.

Incels is just a result of the quasi polygamy we are in, especially with the pill and wuasi abolishment of marriage. Just as muslim nations had all these surplus men. Their solution was allowing them to rape or take wives among conquered women so they were never short on conscripts and islam spread very fast.


----------



## Grub (Nov 22, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> I think this is buying a media narrative without understanding what's really going on.


No, this comes from actually speaking to them, online and in person. I had a roommate who didn't get laid for at least 5 years or more, probably still hasn't. Dude's bedroom was full of piss bottles and he slept on a bed full of garbage, spent his time drinking, playing video games or watching cartoons. He'd constantly go on about how this girl was just a dumb slut, or that girl wasn't good enough for him or other such things but at the same time complained how he could never find a girlfriend. 

You talk to a lot of incels, it's the same shit, they don't have a job, live with their parents, piss in bottles, yet believe not only are they entitled to a girlfriend and sex, but a girl that treats them like their Mommy's do.


Lemmingwise said:


> Women will put up with a less attractive male, if it's socially valued/enforced. Just as today they are pumping breastmilk in their business toilets as that is the socially valued female life. But if there isn't, then a significant number rather kinda share a guy on the dream that she might land him, then waste time on a loser. If all guys get their act together, then the bar for not being a loser is just higher.
> 
> Incels is just a result of the quasi polygamy we are in, especially with the pill and wuasi abolishment of marriage. Just as muslim nations had all these surplus men. Their solution was allowing them to rape or take wives among conquered women so they were never short on conscripts and islam spread very fast.


Ummm alright if you say so. I've found pretty good luck with just treating women like people, speaking to them normally and not worrying about any bullshit like that myself.


----------



## beet644 (Nov 22, 2021)

I remember  back in high school a web site called when  myyearbook (meet me don't count) I used back in 2008 to early 2010. Not sure if it was me or if woman change but back then it was not that hard to get dates online. on worst days at lest you got some good conversation. So did woman became crazy and narcissist or did guys became lazy and don't under stand woman?


----------



## Bezmenov (Nov 22, 2021)

Dating apps are horrid, dating apps when you're over 30 are even worse.

Single moms (who keep this fact hidden until after you've invested a day or two worth of messaging them)
4/10 egirls matching with everyone to lowkey push their shitty IG/OF accounts
Careerist cool wine aunts
fats
cat ladies
mid thirties women with "want kids someday" in their profile (NOEGGS)
they/them goblins
AGPs
asians
I get a bout of amnesia once every 3-4 months where I forget how shitty my previous go-around on dating apps were and re-install them again, thinking that I'm somehow going to garner better results than before, only to be disappointed after about a month or so, and promptly delete them, only to restart the cycle later.  I will most likely just keep holding out until shows and parties become normal again where I live and just pursue a relationship the old fashioned way.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 22, 2021)

Grub said:


> Dude's bedroom was full of piss bottles



I have literally have never met anyone that I knew that had pissbottles in his room.

I've vaguely met a couple that would be incels; I train regularly with someone who mostly is.

It doesn't surprise me these people exist, but it does surprise me that somehow they still manage to have social contact at all. Holy fucking shit.

When you have piss bottles, you're not even really an incel. You can't convince me it isn't voluntary at that point.



Grub said:


> Ummm alright if you say so. I've found pretty good luck with just treating women like people, speaking to them normally and not worrying about any bullshit like that myself.


Neither have I, but the plight of less capable males, particularly autistic ones that need everything spelled out is just something I care about. I make sure the advice is there so I don't feel bad if they're too thickheaded to heed it.


----------



## Grub (Nov 22, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> I have literally have never met anyone that I knew that had pissbottles in his room.


Well, I literally found one of them melted to the top of my microwave he jacked out of the kitchen so he could microwave himself porkchops and shit, the empty packaging of which I found on his bed. I ended up having to go through his room after he got kicked out for not paying rent for months and stealing. I fucking accidentally knocked one of them over, it had no lid on it...the fucking smell... but the worst was the month old bag of sushi I found right about crotch area in the human shaped patch he'd carved into the garbage on his bed. There'd been this smell of death coming from the room for about a month or so. I touched the bag and it exploded into a cloud of flies and maggots. After disposing of that bag, the death smell vanished. 



Lemmingwise said:


> It doesn't surprise me these people exist, but it does surprise me that somehow they still manage to have social contact at all. Holy fucking shit.


Not only did he have social contact dude cooked at a restaurant.


Lemmingwise said:


> When you have piss bottles, you're not even really an incel. You can't convince me it isn't voluntary at that point.


According to him, it was because all women were dumb sluts, not because of his own degenerate life style.


Lemmingwise said:


> Neither have I, but the plight of less capable males, particularly autistic ones that need everything spelled out is just something I care about. I make sure the advice is there so I don't feel bad if they're too thickheaded to heed it.


Fair enough, nothing wrong with that. I still think there's a big problem with a lack of self-reflection in a lot of people these days. Not just men and not just with dating. There's a lot of problems that could be solved if more people stopped for a moment and thought 'well, I keep doing the same things, nothing's changing and I keep getting the same results, maybe the problem's me.' Instead, a lot of people are quick to blame any and everything else, when the problem really just is them and the things they do and the way they are.


----------



## Standardized Profile (Nov 23, 2021)

Is Tinder 80% obese single mothers with facial piercings and tattoos everywhere, or is it just the ham planets in my vicinity? When I travel out of state I could swear I start seeing healthy BMIs, fewer tattoos, and less jewelry hanging off their faces, but maybe it's some kind of Tinder algorithm showing me the attractive ones first.


----------



## Hambubger (Nov 23, 2021)

Standardized Profile said:


> Is Tinder 80% obese single mothers with facial piercings and tattoos everywhere, or is it just the ham planets in my vicinity? When I travel out of state I could swear I start seeing healthy BMIs, fewer tattoos, and less jewelry hanging off their faces, but maybe it's some kind of Tinder algorithm showing me the attractive ones first.


Those "normal" profiles are bots to keep you invested you know all you will get is hoes with kids with their fat n nasty bodies eww!!


----------



## Car Won't Crank (Nov 23, 2021)

I used Okcupid back at what's probably the cusp, around ~2015 of when all those dating apps fell off a cliff in terms of quality and connecting you with decent people. I actually managed to have some conversations on there and ended up zeroing in and talking with frequency to one dame I really liked. Didn't even meet up for a date despite talking for over 6 months in essentially what amounted to a giant tease. 

By now we all know what these dating apps have devolved into. For anyone with a sense of self worth, it's a total waste of time and energies.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 23, 2021)

Car Won't Crank said:


> I used Okcupid back at what's probably the cusp, around ~2015 of when all those dating apps fell off a cliff in terms of quality and connecting you with decent peopl


The cusp wqs probably somewhere in 2012-2013 when half the girls there were there for the "tests". Humans, particularly women, need that kind of plausible deniability. It was just a fun creative site and some of the usergenerated tests were hilarious.

But then all the dating apps got bought by match.com jews and they turned them all into tinder.


----------



## AnaphylacticShock (Nov 23, 2021)

Actually knew a couple where the husband had piss bottles all over the floor on his side of the bed.  He would yell at the wife to come empty them every once in a while.  He was on his computer all day long, hardly ever left the bedroom.


----------



## Nikes_JustDoIt (Nov 23, 2021)

Grub said:


> You talk to a lot of incels, it's the same shit, they don't have a job, live with their parents, piss in bottles, yet believe not only are they entitled to a girlfriend and sex, but a girl that treats them like their Mommy's do.


I think either a manchild thing or the only woman they regularly talk to is their mother, so they assume all women should act like their mothers.


Grub said:


> Ummm alright if you say so. I've found pretty good luck with just treating women like people, speaking to them normally and not worrying about any bullshit like that myself.


I think that's the better advice because you feel more comfortable when people treat you like a human instead of an object. Talking about some stuff that interested you (go for the normie shit) and see what works and doesn't.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 23, 2021)

Standardized Profile said:


> Is Tinder 80% obese single mothers with facial piercings and tattoos everywhere, or is it just the ham planets in my vicinity? When I travel out of state I could swear I start seeing healthy BMIs, fewer tattoos, and less jewelry hanging off their faces, but maybe it's some kind of Tinder algorithm showing me the attractive ones first.


Move to a better neighborhood


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Nov 23, 2021)

All I get on any dating site, including one's targeted to LESBIANS all I get are:

- trannies
-women who just left a shitty boyfriend and want to 'try it'.
- couples looking to use a lesbian as their own personal marital aid
- more trannies 

Null was right.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Nov 23, 2021)

Oldfag here.  Been using dating sites for over a decade, but stopped near the end of 2017, haven't touched them since.  Like everyone already stated, not just apps, but dating sites in general have deteriorated and it's not just because the site(s) decide to do dumbass changes/ideas that make the site worse, but it also stems from the type of people that use them.

Back in the early 2000's, you had more choice of quality than quantity.  Dating sites were a pretty new concept to most people who had only heard about it on TV ads.  Back in the day, Match and eHarmony were the two big ones, but there were other ones like PlentyOfFish that were free and let you message whoever you wanted.  And then there were sites like MyYearBook that were a weird hybrid of Myspace and a dating site that included java/flash games you could play like 3D Cube Mahjong.  Most of my time was spent talking to women from other states via AIM/Yahoo/Skype webchat once they got comfortable enough to move away from the sites, and texting/talking on the phone was considered the "big" step.  Back then texting plans (i.e. prices) were fucking retarded and some people still had old-ass Nokia monochrome-screen phones, so if people were calling each other, it was on a landline in their own houses.

When you spend as much time as I did on those sites, you come across a surreal moment in which you can see in real time the culture of dating sites morph into a completely different form, and not for the better.  There was one year where almost every single mother decided to hop on the dating site bandwagon.  There was another year where a majority of people with some sort of STD decided to throw their hat into the ring.  Little by little with each passing year, the quality deteriorated to what you have now... a wolfkin androgynous mentally-ill freak of nature that is "only looking for someone to talk to".

Depending on where you live, you are just completely fucked right out of the gate.  Politics have poisoned the well of dating sites around the time Trump started getting traction, so if you're any shade of red and you live in a blue area, then prepare to be "Forever Alone"d unless you're desperate enough to sit through another "why orange man bad" on your first date (like I stupidly did on more than one occasion).

The thing I hate about these new-fangled apps is that they either need a facebook account, your phone number, or both.  To me this is a privacy issue, as there was literally nothing wrong with using an email to sign up.


----------



## Car Won't Crank (Nov 23, 2021)

SSF2T Old User said:


> The thing I hate about these new-fangled apps is that they either need a facebook account, your phone number, or both.  To me this is a privacy issue, as there was literally nothing wrong with using an email to sign up.


They say it's to combat bots and such, but seems all you can find on any dating app these days are bots.


----------



## Herrinnert_U_zich_Jezus? (Nov 23, 2021)

Tried dating apps in 2000 but no luck. Looked abroad and found a few girls who were fed up with their local options and went with one of them until i emigrated to be with her. Instead of going full incel with rage i had my fun with lose contacts, had my career, cars and guns. When i went back to my home town the girls i wanted are now available as single moms that want my money and a few scruffy kids that yell that i am not their real dad. Screw that.


----------



## Ari Gold (Nov 23, 2021)

Deadwaste said:


> i want to fuck a latina


Tinder has helped me do this. I ain't shit. All you have to do is get these bitches out and it's game over.


----------



## Getting tard comed (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm saying this now and it's true 100%. Every boy needs to do the 30 day The Game Challenge by Niel(?) Strauss? Is he a PUA? Yes. Does he guarentee you a date by the end of it? Yes. Does he basically finagle it so by his definition of sate you are guaranteed to succeed by the end of it? Yes? But actually doing the tasks you are assigned everyday will help every boy/young man in their life in general terms which will help them with women if that's what you're looking for. 

PUAs get a bad name, maybe it's deserved, idk. But Niel(?) Strauss' book is genuinely helpful to the development of young men if they aren't naturally charismatic. It's important in almost very walk of life to know how to be affable and to know how to be attractive. 

Do it!, pussy.


----------



## Rapechu (Nov 23, 2021)

ash9990 said:


> The best thing men and women can do is to not watch and listen to retarded PUA's. The only way to find someone is to drop the ego and be a normal person. Normal people show interest in the person they like, you know, how we've done it for the past 100,000 years. The bullshit people pull today because they heard it works somewhere is the reason why 90% of men and women can't develop healthy relationships. While you pull that shit, that girl is watching some bitch on youtube saying "if he does this, then do this".  The internet is not real life.


For the love of God, this. It is better to be a little shy, a little nerdy, but a genuine person, than to be a retard PUA wannabe with an inferiority complex who feels he needs to put on a fake persona. Girls can spot these types a mile away and actively avoid them. In fact, men avoid these types too, because they are insufferably obnoxious and constantly trying to "mog" other men instead of just chilling out and having a fun time. If you want to score with lots of cheap women then set your goals higher all you have to do is work out a couple times a week, and go to a bar and hit on drunk sluts. This is not hard or an accomplishment in any way. You don't need a secret guidebook to do this. There are girls who will screw you and only afterwards ask your name.


----------



## Kujo Jotaro (Nov 23, 2021)

I pretty much just use them as confidence boosters at this point, have never had a relationship form from a dating app. Honestly I'm not sure I could ever form a relationship with someone off of a dating app for the same reason I have an aversion to asking random women out, that being that I can't see myself ever caring enough about the woman to follow through with multiple dates. It takes me a while to warm up to someone, let alone care about them.


----------



## WonderWino (Nov 24, 2021)

Car Won't Crank said:


> They say it's to combat bots and such, but seems all you can find on any dating app these days are bots.


Its a bs excuse. There are tons of bot accounts on facebook and fake numbers are easily generated for signing up, there are sites for that kind of thing. They use facebook for it for the same reasons facebook does - to use info in your facebook account for commercial purposes. Sites that ask for facebook registrations almost always make the majority of their income through selling user data to third parties

That said, all this incel piss jug stuff makes me wonder if when the incel uprising happens they'll have pissjug catapults:


----------



## DumbDude42 (Nov 24, 2021)

Rapechu said:


> For the love of God, this. It is better to be a little shy, a little nerdy, but a genuine person, than to be a retard PUA wannabe with an inferiority complex who feels he needs to put on a fake persona. Girls can spot these types a mile away and actively avoid them. In fact, men avoid these types too, because they are insufferably obnoxious and constantly trying to "mog" other men instead of just chilling out and having a fun time. If you want to score with lots of cheap women then set your goals higher all you have to do is work out a couple times a week, and go to a bar and hit on drunk sluts. This is not hard or an accomplishment in any way. You don't need a secret guidebook to do this. There are girls who will screw you and only afterwards ask your name.


>it is better to be a little shy, a little nerdy, a genuine person, and as a consequence end up a 30 year old virgin, than to be a retard PUA wannabe

no, it really isn't.

pua shit will keep retaining its prominent position online precisely because the only alternative that people offer always seems to boil down to some variation of "just cope with being forever alone no big deal hehe"


----------



## HullDown (Nov 24, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> >it is better to be a little shy, a little nerdy, a genuine person, and as a consequence either end up a 30 year old virgin
> 
> no, it really isn't.
> 
> pua shit will keep retaining its prominent position online precisely because the only alternative that people offer boils down to some variation of "just cope with being forever alone no big deal hehe"


It really isn't that bad. At least not as bad as it's made out to be, or as bad as living a life following a manual written for people who aren't you, in the hope of impressing people who wouldn't care for you if you weren't lying about what you like and how you'd want your life to be. Insincere companionship can be worse than being on your own. 

 I think people are better off steering away from the two extremes of toxic self-acceptance ("I don't need to work on myself at all because my mom always said I was the nicest boy") and toxic self-denial ("I'll just change my hobbies, my passions, my clothes, how I talk, how I enjoy interacting with others, my work and study plans, and then I'll be acceptable"). And PUAs tend to steer you straight into the second one, imho. 

Anyway, this is off-topic, so I'll let this die. I don't date, so there was really no point in me posting here to start with.


----------



## Ser Prize (Nov 24, 2021)

Dating sites and other social networking sites are, regrettably, required these days. I don't know if it's just a my area thing but you absolutely cannot just start up an idle conversation most of the time; people are generally plugged into their phones.

Frankly the previous avenues of meeting women(church, hobbies, friends, etc) seem to have fallen through. So now we have to deal with all this bullshit.


----------



## The Token Ethnic (Nov 24, 2021)

I'm convinced that the "free" dating apps (bumble, hinge, tinder) will allow anyone that identifies as a "female" on there without any sort of second thought. Some female to male troon kept showing up on there, regardless of my "women only" preference. I wonder if Match or E-harmony would be better at filtering out the weirdos since you have to pay. As others in this post have said, it's difficult for the 30+ crowd. Only went on one date with a girl who would not shut up about her 5 year old loving her ex, but regrets breaking up with him since he was the only father figure in his life.


----------



## Nikes_JustDoIt (Nov 24, 2021)

The Token Ethnic said:


> I'm convinced that the "free" dating apps (bumble, hinge, tinder) will allow anyone that identifies as a "female" on there without any sort of second thought. Some female to male troon kept showing up on there, regardless of my "women only" preference. I wonder if Match or E-harmony would be better at filtering out the weirdos since you have to pay.


While it's free, some drunk might be swiping and come across the troon picture and might pass, but most of the time, they will get nothing. There's a section for people that are transgender. Why can't we use that and leave the heterosexuals to be disappointed with the women they match with? 


The Token Ethnic said:


> As others in this post have said, it's difficult for the 30+ crowd. Only went on one date with a girl who would not shut up about her 5 year old loving her ex, but regrets breaking up with him since he was the only father figure in his life.


You dodged a major bullet, not counting with a girl with major daddy issues.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Nov 24, 2021)

Imagine being such an undesirable that you are forced to the INTERNET to find a person to date


----------



## Rapechu (Nov 24, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> >it is better to be a little shy, a little nerdy, a genuine person, and as a consequence end up a 30 year old virgin, than to be a retard PUA wannabe
> 
> no, it really isn't.
> 
> pua shit will keep retaining its prominent position online precisely because the only alternative that people offer always seems to boil down to some variation of "just cope with being forever alone no big deal hehe"


The only good advice PUAs give is to work out, comb your hair and go talk to women. Everything else is just pure bullshit. If you look your best and talk to women that is like 90% of the effort. The remaining 10% is just engaging them while not being a creepy goober who puts them off by acting autistic, needy, insane, fake or pushy (or in other words, just be a normal person, be relaxed, have fun and don't have sexpectations for a person you just met).

The problem with PUAs is that they have this stupid outlook of "alpha male vs beta male". I can see the appeal of it, because it denies appearance/class and puts all the emphasis on personality. It's hard to change your appearance or your career, but changing your personality is pretty easy, and they sell books by alleging to be able to give you a set of rules to follow that will make any woman drop her pants. In reality, women will judge you based on how good looking you are, and how stable you seem to be financially and emotionally. In fact, personality is one of the least important factors in hookups and short-term relationships. Nerdy guys see handsome, arrogant jackasses hooking up with hot girls and convince themselves ", she must like him because he's a jackass". No, she likes him IN SPITE OF him being a jackass, because he's handsome enough to get away with having a repulsive personality. If an ugly guy starts acting like a jackass to women, that only makes him even more undesirable. PUA's may mock you and call you a beta, but if you're lower on the social ladder, you are better off trying to be emotionally fulfilling and considerate to others, than following a cargo cult that apes handsome men's arrogance.


----------



## AmphimorphodusCynomorphus (Nov 25, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> yep that's exactly the reason why all this "just be yourself lol" advice just gets mocked and thrown out by default. if that was a viable approach then we wouldn't be having this conversation because nobody would be lonely in the first place.


If being yourself doesnt get you dates then the self that you are is terrible and you should accept that you will become a wizard and die alone. Women can smell desperation. Women can smell PUA shit from a mile off. They're good at spotting predators. Its survival for them. No point in dressing yourself up as something you're not. A large percentage of men are just going to have to accept that they are revolting subhumans who will never find love or romance. Why would a woman tolerate an emotionally stunted retard who can't wipe his own ass? Most men cannot be improved. They add no value to anyones life. If you are not capable of making a woman happy then you should just curl up in a sweaty ball and die.


----------



## Rapechu (Nov 25, 2021)

AmphimorphodusCynomorphus said:


> If being yourself doesnt get you dates then the self that you are is terrible and you should accept that you will become a wizard and die alone. Women can smell desperation. Women can smell PUA shit from a mile off. They're good at spotting predators. Its survival for them. No point in dressing yourself up as something you're not. A large percentage of men are just going to have to accept that they are revolting subhumans who will never find love or romance. Why would a woman tolerate an emotionally stunted retard who can't wipe his own ass? Most men cannot be improved. They add no value to anyones life. If you are not capable of making a woman happy then you should just curl up in a sweaty ball and die.


Really, the question men should be asking is not if they are good enough for a woman, but if a woman is good enough for them. You're going to be spending your life breaking your back to provide for someone so they better be able to provide you with something in return other than just a pretty face.


----------

